

Police search Uber offices in Hong Kong and arrest 5 drivers - notsony
http://www.cnbc.com/2015/08/12/police-search-uber-offices-in-hong-kong-and-arrest-5-drivers.html

======
notsony
Brilliant:

> _" InvestHK quietly erased online evidence that it once gushed about the
> car-hailing app... In May, InvestHK, a government department that aims to
> “attract and retain foreign direct investment”, published a piece proudly
> talking about the company’s decision to launch in Hong Kong."_

[http://hongkong.coconuts.co/2015/08/12/after-arrests-hong-
ko...](http://hongkong.coconuts.co/2015/08/12/after-arrests-hong-kong-
government-quietly-deletes-articles-gushing-about-uber)

